# Helloooo thar from Alberta! =D



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Lynnie to the horse forums 
those are some lovely horses you rider


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Beautiful horses!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum and that is a nice group of horses


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello from next door, BC. Welcome to the forum, great pictures!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from a fellow Albertan :lol:


----------

